# Unis folding bike



## smittygti (Nov 6, 2017)

Whats the value of this type of bike?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2017)

Probably $100-$300 to a folding collector


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 6, 2017)

They are great for taking to swap meets leaves room in the car for all the treasures you buy.


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 6, 2017)

$100
 Most 'Folding' collectors I know come across lots of this version of collapsible bike.
  It was very popular in the 60's - 70's


----------

